# dnp and cataracts?



## dAi (Nov 16, 2016)

is there anything you can take during dnp to prevent cataracts? I am a male but the only thing stopping me from dnp is cataracts and how male have reported blurred vision


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Nov 16, 2016)

The cataract risk is very low (0.1-1%) and is more of an issue for women than men since 163 women vs 3 men reported it back in 30s with at least 100,000 users of DNP. With that said, if you have any sort of family history of cataracts, then DNP is an automatic no-no since genetics is the predetermining factor here.

The cause of cataracts is primarily due to a metabolite of DNP ( 2-amino-p-quinonimine) that, when oxidized, becomes cataractogenic. 
To defend against this risk, a few possible options that include taking specific antioxidants (NAC, etc), taking stuff that decreases NO production (NO is an unstable free radical, DNP increases NO synthesis = bad stuff in the face of REDUCED ROS that usually comes from DNP use) or simply ensuring you have a healthy, balance diet to prevent the formation of this harmful metabolite in the first place (foods rich in Vit C and so on). 

IME, the risk is so low that supplementation is usually not necessary. 
However, if its something that really bugs you then supplementation, especially post-DNP cycle where oxidative stress is at its worst due to a ROS rebound, may give you peace of mind. Alternatively, you can just not take the stuff if its that much of a concern for you


----------



## dAi (Nov 16, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> The cataract risk is very low (0.1-1%) and is more of an issue for women than men since 163 women vs 3 men reported it back in 30s with at least 100,000 users of DNP. With that said, if you have any sort of family history of cataracts, then DNP is an automatic no-no since genetics is the predetermining factor here.
> 
> The cause of cataracts is primarily due to a metabolite of DNP ( 2-amino-p-quinonimine) that, when oxidized, becomes cataractogenic.
> To defend against this risk, a few possible options that include taking specific antioxidants (NAC, etc), taking stuff that decreases NO production (NO is an unstable free radical, DNP increases NO synthesis = bad stuff in the face of REDUCED ROS that usually comes from DNP use) or simply ensuring you have a healthy, balance diet to prevent the formation of this harmful metabolite in the first place (foods rich in Vit C and so on).
> ...



I was hoping to get some people who got their hands on dnp. correct me if I am wrong but this is from an article because It looks like something I have read before about affecting women but if you Google cataracts men have been affected as well.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Nov 16, 2016)

dAi said:


> I was hoping to get some people who got their hands on dnp. correct me if I am wrong but this is from an article because It looks like something I have read before about affecting women but if you Google cataracts men have been affected as well.



I've used DNP many times for years now and what I wrote above is not from an article, but I'll take that as a compliment 

Men have indeed been affected, but to a MUCH less degree than women - that is a pretty well established fact. In either case, the risk is minimal but again if it's that much of a concern to you...don't use DNP.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 16, 2016)

OP, I've used DNP off & on over the years when cutting weight.

No cataracts here, still 20-20. Like 'zilla said the actual risk is very low.


----------



## ron1204 (Nov 17, 2016)

I've used it a few times. I just run a good amount of anti oxidants with it. Never had a vision problem. And my eyes are great to begin with


----------



## dAi (Nov 17, 2016)

dinitro was it or dhack?


----------



## ron1204 (Nov 17, 2016)

I've tried Dinitro and enhanced athlete. Dinitro gets my vote 100%


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Nov 17, 2016)

dAi said:


> dinitro was it or dhack?



I've used both, good luck finding the latter.


----------

